# Eurobasket 2017 Competition: make your predictions, rival players around the world and win 2000 euro



## StakeHunters (Aug 23, 2017)

StakeHunters in cooperation with Pinnacle presents Eurobasket 2017 competition.

Every Eurobasket day you will be able to make your predictions for Winner, Handicap and Total lines. Players with most profit in units after the last day of Eurobasket 2017 will share €2000 prizes.

There will be 75 games played and you get three events in each, so you can be on top by constantly taking your best guesses. But take a few big underdogs and you can be on top in case they win, too!

Register on stakehunters.com or connect with your Facebook account and start making predictions right away.

Don’t forget to invite your friends and compete against them, too - let the best ones win!

https://stakehunters.com/eurobasket-2017-competition


----------

